# RSS reader and a torrent client?



## geek_nomad (May 4, 2010)

Which is the best rss reader and torrent client I can use in FreeBSD?

I checked the ports for rssowl but it's outdated.


----------



## SirDice (May 4, 2010)

Don't use RSS so cannot comment on that. For my P2P stuff I use net-p2p/mldonkey running on a server without a GUI. I control it using Sancho.


----------



## DutchDaemon (May 4, 2010)

For RSS, simply using Google Reader proved to be the easiest solution for me. It just works absolutely fine. Before that, I used an RSS plugin for Firefox, but it was extremly resource-hungry, and my machine became sluggish when it started updating the feeds. Seriously, give Google Reader a try.

For torrents, I use net-p2p/rtorrent (command-line) with net-p2p/rtgui (web-interface). The client itself runs in the background under sysutils/tmux or sysutils/screen. I never even look at it.


----------



## klanger (May 4, 2010)

opera - web browser?


----------



## phoenix (May 4, 2010)

I second the Google Reader suggestion.  It's nice being able to go to multiple locations (work, home, library, laptop, etc) and see the exact same list of feeds without having to sync multiple devices.

As for torrent downloader, I use KTorrent, since it fits in so nicely to my KDE desktop at home.


----------



## aragon (May 4, 2010)

For RSS I use my mail client, mail/thunderbird3.

For torrent I use net-p2p/transmission.


----------



## john_doe (May 7, 2010)

For me: www/rssdler + net-p2p/transmission-daemon. I really like regexp filtering of RSSdler, makes it easy to follow specific TV series, podcasts or software updates. And net-p2p/rtorrent despite its fancy interface is quite heavy on cpu/memory resources as well as on port dependencies.


----------



## jrm@ (Mar 14, 2013)

phoenix said:
			
		

> I second the Google Reader suggestion.  It's nice being able to go to multiple locations (work, home, library, laptop, etc) and see the exact same list of feeds without having to sync multiple devices.



Since Google Reader is going away, we'll have to choose an alternative.  I'm experimenting with www/tt-rss and gnus.  Is there anything else out there worth checking out?

Potentially helpful URL: http://lifehacker.com/5990456/google-reader-is-getting-shut-down-here-are-the-best-alternatives


----------



## fonz (Mar 14, 2013)

geek_nomad said:
			
		

> Which is the best rss[red]RSS[/red] reader and torrent client i[red]I[/red] can use in freebsd[red]FreeBSD[/red]?


I don't use RSS a whole lot, but I've used www/opera and www/snownews. There are many torrent clients, but as far as I can tell net-p2p/transmission appears to be the most popular.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Mar 14, 2013)

jrm said:
			
		

> Since Google Reader is going away, we'll have to choose an alternative.



Drat. Thanks for the heads-up. I'm a fanatical user of this.


----------



## Beeblebrox (Mar 14, 2013)

Slightly off-topic, but how does everyone secure their torrent client? Running the torrent client in a jail seems over-kill?


----------



## tzoi516 (Dec 6, 2013)

I have never been a fan of AOL. However, their Reader (reader.aol.com) is impressive, and looks great on my iPad.


----------



## jtscolorado (Dec 6, 2013)

I like feedly.com because it travels/syncs on all of my workstations/devices.


----------



## multix (Dec 11, 2013)

I use Grr as my RSS reader, but well, I'm using GNUstep. I don't use BitTorrent.


----------

